# From early this (Sunday) morning



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sometimes a fever of as low as a 100, almost barely noticeable accompanies the infection.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Back a month or so ago I had a low grade fever (101), bad cough, headache and chest and sinus congestion.
I called my doctor and they told me it was my choice to come in or not. So I did not go there and got better here on my own.
I'm not sure if I had the virus, but at the time I was pretty sure!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Back a month or so ago I had a low grade fever (101), bad cough, headache and chest and sinus congestion.
> I called my doctor and they told me it was my choice to come in or not. So I did not go there and got better here on my own.
> I'm not sure if I had the virus, but at the time I was pretty sure!


This is me exactly for the last week. My breathing is getting better now, this morning is pretty good. Lungs felt like somebody was standing on top of me. I have never taken so much vitamins in my life, especially C. I was eating it like candy in the last few days.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

It went through our whole house in the beginning of January. We had the flu like nothing I've ever had before, knocked me down for a whole week in bed before I could manage to get up and moving again. 

The wife was a couple of days, the kids were a lot less noticeable. 

After reading the symptoms, we have wondered if maybe that is what it was. We will never know I guess. It could have been stateside much longer than they are letting on.


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe I need a new thermometer, or I might not be normal. I felt a little off last week so I started taking my temp with a digital thermometer. It runs anywhere from 97.9 to 98.4.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

em158 said:


> Maybe I need a new thermometer, or I might not be normal. I felt a little off last week so I started taking my temp with a digital thermometer. It runs anywhere from 97.9 to 98.4.


Go out to the truck and grab the Rayteck laser one you use to find hot spots in panels.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Sometimes a fever of as low as a 100, almost barely noticeable accompanies the infection.





John Valdes said:


> Back a month or so ago I had a low grade fever (101), bad cough, headache and chest and sinus congestion.


My wife and I went away during early March to a resort amid the early days...first deaths in King and Snohomish counties. We both had a little fever and slight body aches about two weeks later...don’t really know...no testing centers until this week, so no point now...it’s all self quarantine for the majority now unless really sick. 

Seattle, Ballard, and King county is pulling people over if they are out driving around. My kid had to get a permission letter from their job in order to simply commute...soft checkpoints. Not...cool for a coming police state.

...a police state where homeless people are allowed to wander down the middle of main thoroughfares unhindered...yet essential workers are pulled over for questioning. “Minor” crime goes unhindered, but workers have to accept harassment when asked for their papers.

Commies and socialists never had it so good.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> This is me exactly for the last week. My breathing is getting better now, this morning is pretty good. Lungs felt like somebody was standing on top of me. I have never taken so much vitamins in my life, especially C. I was eating it like candy in the last few days.


Do you think the vitamin C will help? I hope all goes well for you Mike.



Switched said:


> It went through our whole house in the beginning of January. We had the flu like nothing I've ever had before, knocked me down for a whole week in bed before I could manage to get up and moving again.
> The wife was a couple of days, the kids were a lot less noticeable.
> After reading the symptoms, we have wondered if maybe that is what it was. We will never know I guess. It could have been stateside much longer than they are letting on.


They were talking about possibly being able to see if one had the virus before yet have returned to health. A test.
Like my doctor always says "Slippery slope" we may not want to go down?



em158 said:


> Maybe I need a new thermometer, or I might not be normal. I felt a little off last week so I started taking my temp with a digital thermometer. It runs anywhere from 97.9 to 98.4.


I sent my wife for a new one when I did not believe the one we had. I told her to get me an analog one....lol.
OF course they do not use mercury anymore, but that type is still available.



cuba_pete said:


> Seattle, Ballard, and King county is pulling people over if they are out driving around. My kid had to get a permission letter from their job in order to simply commute...soft checkpoints. Not...cool for a coming police state.
> 
> ...a police state where homeless people are allowed to wander down the middle of main thoroughfares unhindered...yet essential workers are pulled over for questioning. “Minor” crime goes unhindered, but workers have to accept harassment when asked for their papers.
> 
> Commies and socialists never had it so good.


Boy it sure runs deep in the conservative Cuban community even if you are not in Miami.
What do you suggest for your homeless situation? Round them up and put them in camps? Really what do you suggest. I'm open to ideas.

Do you think its wrong to not want to expose even more by putting people in jail. No need to jail for minor infractions. Why expose even more people?
Everything is a conspiracy to you guys.

If you think its harassment when the authorities are trying to protect people just like you, I feel sorry for you.
Life has to be horrible.

Pete. I don't want to move this thread. If you want to respond, start a new thread and copy and paste my comments.
I cannot promise I will join you in the discussion though. I'm certain there will be enough interest for many of the others.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

cuba_pete said:


> My wife and I went away during early March to a resort amid the early days...first deaths in King and Snohomish counties. We both had a little fever and slight body aches about two weeks later...don’t really know...no testing centers until this week, so no point now...it’s all self quarantine for the majority now unless really sick.
> 
> Seattle, Ballard, and King county is pulling people over if they are out driving around. My kid had to get a permission letter from their job in order to simply commute...soft checkpoints. Not...cool for a coming police state.
> 
> ...


 It's unlawful for police to pull you over unless they have probable cause, or reasonable suspicion you broke a "law". The China virus is not applicable for either. If you have the time and money, knindly ask the officer for his name and badge number, then contact a lawyer.
Or, you could carry a painters dust mask, and carry a sign that says "I have corona virus", and when you get pulled over, keep your window rolled up, hold up the mask and sign for the cop.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Moved to Controversial talk at the behest of the “moderator”. :glasses:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> It's unlawful for police to pull you over unless they have probable cause, or reasonable suspicion you broke a "law". The China virus is not applicable for either. If you have the time and money, knindly ask the officer for his name and badge number, then contact a lawyer.


You sound like one of those idiotic sovereign citizens who got a law degree by watching other sovereign citizens get their windows smashed out and arrested on YouTube.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Pete.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

cuba_pete said:


> ...a police state where homeless people are allowed to wander down the middle of main thoroughfares unhindered *(NO MONEY)*...yet essential workers are pulled over for questioning.*(HAS MONEY)* “Minor” crime goes unhindered, but workers have to accept harassment when asked for their papers.
> 
> Commies and socialists never had it so good.



I put the answer to why in red. Cops don't harass the homeless because there is no money to be made and it's a super time suck. The homeless guy is just going to move along and do the same stuff elsewhere. 




joebanana said:


> It's unlawful for police to pull you over unless they have probable cause, or reasonable suspicion you broke a "law". The China virus is not applicable for either. If you have the time and money, knindly ask the officer for his name and badge number, then contact a lawyer.
> Or, you could carry a painters dust mask, and carry a sign that says "I have corona virus", and when you get pulled over, keep your window rolled up, hold up the mask and sign for the cop.



I got you Joe.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

joebanana said:


> It's unlawful for police to pull you over unless they have probable cause, or reasonable suspicion you broke a "law".


Yeah, right :no::no:
I watch LivePD all the time. They all go something like this:

Corrupt Pig: Do you know why I pulled you over?
Citizen: no?
Corrupt Pig: You were 37mph in a 35mph back there (or some equal BS excuse like plate light out)
Corrupt Pig: where are you headed?
Citizen: I just left work. I'm headed home
Corrupt Pig: Is that marijuana I smell?
Corrupt Pig: Please step out of the vehicle.
Corrupt Pig: I said step out of the vehicle!
Corrupt Pig: Stop Resisting Arrest
Citizen: Don't Taze Me



Sadly, this $hit happens way too often. Go ahead tell the officer that it is not legal for them to stop you with no probable cause. You are always free to citizen's arrest the officer:devil3: Let me know how that turns out for you in 7-10 years:vs_laugh:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Every time someone so much as coughs in our house, we all start freaking out! 

*The Corona...*


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I watch Live PD too. It’s the “I smell weed” that the cop in SC uses all the time to instigate a search. His name is Danny. He is the one that says he has the best nose in law enforcement. Then if the driver says no, they really bust balls. 

I don’t like the tactic and they smell weed in any car they want to search. 
They rarely search or give any problem to white women. They do let people go if they are honest too. 

I never knew so many people drive without a license or ID. It seems they know WHO to pull over.


----------

